# Wintervorbereitung- was muss beachtet werden?



## der_odo (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte einmal als Koipfleger-Neuling nachfragen, was ihr alles für die Herbst- und Wintervorbereitung veranstaltet.
Was muss alles beachtet werden und welche Maßnahmen führt ihr zusätzlich zu der normalen Pflege durch.
Welche Maßnahmen muss ich hinsichtlich der niedrigen Temperaturen beachten, wenn mein Teich bis zu 160cm tief ist.
Da ja die Temperaturen noch sehr milde sind, habe ich bisher nur auf leicht verdauliches Winterfutter (Koimenue Winter) umgestellt.
Gibt es irgendwelche Links oder gute Bücher, wo alle wichtigen Faktoren aufgeführt sind?
Sonst wäre es nett, wenn ihr eure Maßnahmen ein bisschen beschreiben würdet.


----------



## jolantha (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Christian, 
Die Wintertiefe für meine Koi ist 1,50 m , also ähnlich wie bei Dir. 
Ende Oktober stelle ich die Tiefenpumpe ab, um die Temperatur am Boden zu halten. 
Der Skimmer wird abgestellt, wenn das Laub von den Bäumen runter ist, und dann laufen
nur noch 2 Sauerstoff-Sprudler, um zwei Stellen in der Flachzone, eisfrei zu halten. 
Mehr Maßnahmen gibt es bei mir nicht. 
Solange die Fische umherschwimmen und Energie verbrauchen, gibt es immer ein wenig 
Sinkfutter.
Bisher ist mir in über 30 Jahren noch kein Fisch im Winter verstorben.


----------



## Peter S (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Christian
Noch liegt meine Wassertemperatur bei 15 Grad.
Auch bei mir ist es ähnlich. Wenn die Teichtemperatur unter 10 Grad fällt lasse ich nur noch den Skimmer laufen um Blattreste die noch reinfallen abzutransportieren. Bei 8 Grad ist dann Teichruhe. Nur der Teichbelüfter läuft dann noch. Er sollte nicht zu tief sein und das Wasser auf dem Grund aufwühlen. Bei mir hängt er 30 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel. Gefüttert wird dann nur noch ganz wenig. Normal nehmen sie nichts mehr ab 8 Grad an. Ganz gut so. Wie soll denn der Dreck auch entfernt werden. Seit 2008 läuft das so. Nur 1 Koi verloren.
Es werden noch viele Ratschläge kommen. Lies alles und suche Dir das heraus was Deiner Meinung nach dann richtig ist. Alles gute für Dich und Deine Kois.
Gruss Peter S


----------



## Peter S (16. Okt. 2014)

Nicht vergessen: Die Verdauungsorgane arbeiten unter 8 Grad nicht mehr. Wenn sie Hunger haben werden sie auch im Winter die noch vorhandenen Algen fressen wie in der Natur. Sie wissen schon was richtig ist.


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Okt. 2014)

Stellt ihr also eure Filter komplett ab ? Es bleibt also nur die Sauerstoffpumpe an ? Verstehe ich das richtig?
ist mein erster kommender Winter mit dem neuen Teich. Beim alten Teich war es egal.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2014)

Die meisten wo Koi halten werden im Winter die Pumpe, sowie Filter NICHT abschalten.
Bei mir ist der Teich abgedeckt (derzeit noch 18.1 Gad). Tiefe max. 2,10 m. Filter (gepumpt) läuft isoliert durch.


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

Ich spreche ja davon wenn es draussen friert


----------



## der_odo (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

hab mich nur gewundert. Wenn man im Internet auf die Suche geht, findet man ja so einiges...

bei unter 12°C arbeiten die Bakterien im Filter so gut wie gar nicht mehr, deswegen ist der Filterbetrieb dann überflüssig. Unter 10°C stellen die Nitrifikanten die "Arbeit" komplett ein.

Die Sauerstoffverteilung via Luftpumpe funktioniert ja auch ohne Strömung ganz gut, hätte nur Bedenken, dass bei 30cm unter der Oberfläche auch genügend in 160cm Tiefe ankommt. Gerade, wenn es 3-4m von der Sauerstoff- Einspeisestelle entfernt ist. Habt ihr trotzdem nur eine Einspeisestelle?

Wie groß sollte die Fördermenge einer Luftpumpe/Kompressors sein, um den Teich ausreichend mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen?
(20m³, 7x4m (durchschnittlich), 120-160cm tief)


----------



## muh.gp (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

also ich lasse die Pumpe und den Filter reduziert durchlaufen. Alles wird isoliert und das Wasser nur knapp unter der Oberfläche abgezogen und eingeleitet. Sicher stellt auch der Filter die Arbeit über den Winter großteils ein, aber ich verspreche mir bei durchlaufendem System eine schnelle Bereitschaft im Frühjahr. Schließlich ist das die gefährlichste Zeit für die Fische.
Meinen Teich decke ich mit Doppelstegplatten ab und belüfte an einer Stelle in ca. 30 cm Tiefe. Für kritische Wassertemperaturen steht eine Teichheizung bereit, aber ich hoffe, dass es soweit nicht kommt.
Ist jetzt mein zweiter Winter und letztes Mal hat alles gut funktioniert. Nur ein Koi hatte EMS und musste in eine provisorische IH. Füttern werde ich so lange wie möglich, auch bei den kalten Temperaturen, aber mit stark angezogener Handbremse.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> wie groß sollte die Fördermenge einer Luftpumpe/Kompressors sein, um den Teich ausreichend mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen?
> (20m³, 7x4m (durchschnittlich), 120-160cm tief)



Hallo Odo
ich habe erst einmal Dein Teichvolumen neu berechnen lassen . Du hast 39.200 Liter bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von 1,40 m ( hab ich so genommen. )
Kannst Du da berechnen 
:http://www.teichfolien-24.de/teichvolumenrechner/index.html

Meine Sprudler laufen im Winter nur, damit 2 Stellen eisfrei bleiben, und die Faulgase raus können. 
Den Teich abzudecken liegt mir irgendwie nicht, aber das soll jeder machen, wie er es für richtig hält. 


.


----------



## der_odo (17. Okt. 2014)

Hi Anne,

naja, die hinterlegte Formel ist ja sehr einfach gestaltet. Ich habe einen Teich und kein rechteckiges Aquarium. Neben einer Flachwasserzone für Pflanzen hat nam ja auch eine Böschung und unterschiedliche Tiefen an der Sole. Der Teich ist also eher natürlich gestaltet und kein reines Koibecken.
Ich habe in 4 Etappen (4 Tagen) insgesamt 19.500l laut Wasserzähler verbraucht. Nach dem endgültigen setzen, Kies einbringen etc... hab ich noch einmal knapp 1.000l dazugegeben und dann hatte ich immernoch 2cm bis zur Oberkante...
Deswegen kann man diese Rechner nur als groben Richtwert nehmen, wenn man einen recht kubischen Teich hat (ganz steile Wände, keine Flachwasserzone, etc...)

Das einzige, was bei mir vielleicht sinnvoll wäre, ist eine Teilüberdeckung des Teichs, damit die Fische wenigsten nach oben hin Ruhe haben.

Ich glaub, dann schaue ich mal nach einer vernünftigen "Luftpumpe" oder welche können besonders empfohlen werden? Kenne für Teiche nur Hailea...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Okt. 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Unter 10°C stellen die Nitrifikanten die "Arbeit" komplett ein.



Hi,

ich glaube so Aussagen kann man getrost als "unrichtig" da akta legen. Demnach muss ja auch jedes Naturgewässer gerade im Frühjahr akut hohe Nitritwerte aufweißen da es ja nicht weiter abgebaut werden kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

Also ich habe eine Hailea und bin super begeistert vom Preis Leistungsverhältniss


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2014)

Habe auch eine Hailea in gebrauch, V30 direkt mit einem 9/12 mm Schlauch zum Ausströmer verbunden.


----------



## muh.gp (17. Okt. 2014)

Dito, habe auch einen Hailea, allerdings V60, da ich damit auch noch das Helix belüfte. Das Teil ist super und schnurrt *maximal *wie ein Kätzchen... 

Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## eva rena (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallöööchen,
habe meine Fische seit 3 Jahren von November bis März nicht gefüttert. Nun bin ich verunsichert, da ich mehrfach laß, dass man über Winter mindestens einmal wöchentlich füttern muß. Hab` ich nur Glück gehabt, dass meine Kois überlebt haben, oder ist es eigentlich nicht nötig zu füttern?


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Eva-Rena!
Sei vorsichtig mit der Fütterung, denn Koi brauchen bei Temperaturen unter 8 Grad WT. vier Tage um das Futter zu verdauen, der Stoffwechsel verlangsamt sich!
Am besten immer den Wetterbericht im Auge behalten.
Haben Deine Lieblinge mal Hunger fressen sie hier und da ne Alge.
Ist das gesündeste für Deine Fischis.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Meine fressen jetzt schon super wenig, aber einer spiegelt sich leider in moment auch


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2014)

Was wird denn gefüttert?


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Hab so ganz kleinen dunkle kugeln ich glaube 3mm. Wollte jetzt mal auf Winterfutter umstellen.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2014)

Wie groß sind denn deine Koi? Namensbezeichnung gibt es keine?
Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht welches & Schwimm oder Sinkfutter?


----------



## der_odo (18. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich würde auch eher spezielles Koifutter anstatt irgendwelche dunkle Kugeln verwenden (Störpellets? ).
Wenn die Koi im Winter aktiv werden, würde ich auch ab und zu ein paar Kugeln leichtverdauliches Winterfutter füttern...


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Das ist ja Koifutter ich hab nur das Etikett nicht mehr sollte angeblich allround Futter sein


----------



## eva rena (23. Okt. 2014)

Die Frage ist, muß denn überhaupt gefüttert werden, wenn der Teich nicht beheizt wird und die Wassertemperatur unter 7 Grad fällt. 
Bzw. der Teich sogar fast zugrfroren ist.
Wie erwähnt, mein Kois sind in den letzten 3 Wintern von November bis März garnicht gefüttert worden. Vielleicht ist es nur Geschäfsmacherei mit dem Winterfüttern?? 
Sicher bei beheizten Teichen halte ich das für in Ordnung. Nur mein Teich hat ca. 85 qm Fläche, den könnte ich garnicht beheizen.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2014)

Meine Antwort ist ein klares nein, Eva!
Ich halte es wie Du und füttere nicht, warum auch. Der Stoffwechsel der Fische ist "runter gefahren",zu dem könnte es im Verdaungssystem der Fische anfangen zu schimmeln.
Das mögen die Fische nicht und ich schon gar nicht. Tote / kranke Fische im Winter, können zu einem Lotteri-Spiel werden,im schlimmsten Fall ist  Dein Sichtfeld auf die Fische  eingeschränkt durch Schnee und Eis. Eine frühzeitige Erkennung auf Krankheiten gibt es so gut wie gar nicht usw., usw. .
Einzig eine IH macht alle Nachteile im  Winter wet.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## der_odo (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
Die Temperaturen liegen derzeit deutlich unter 15°C, eher bei 11°C.
Habe die Fütterung auf alle 2 Tage reduziert, jedoch kommen die Koi immer zur Futterstelle, wenn ich Richtung Teich gehe. Da fällt es mir schwer, kein Futter zu geben
Habt ihr auch schon mehere Fastentage pro Woche oder füttert ihr mehr als jeden 2. Tag?
Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass man bei unter 15°C die Futtermenge stark rreduzieren und nur alle 2-3 Tage füttern soll...
Aber meine Koi sind noch ziemlich aktiv.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Nov. 2014)

Hi Eva,

meine Koi werden den Winter über im Teich auch nicht gefüttert. Sollten sie doch mal Lust auf einen kleinen Snack bekommen finden sie ja auch was im Teich.

Und da liegt bei den meißten Koihaltern das Problem. Die Teiche sind meißt recht kleinflächig, haben sehr oft Überbesatz und sind dazu so ausgelegt das sich ja kein "Dreck" sammeln kann. In solchen Teichen kann sich kaum was tierisches (z.B Zuckmückenlarven, Tubifex oder andere Würmerchen) im nicht vorhandenen Bodengrund ansiedeln was Karpfen im Winter als Futter dienen könnte

MfG Frank


----------



## PeterW (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Christian,

ich halte es auch wie du. Fütterung nur noch jeden 2. Tag und Menge nach und nach reduzieren, je nachdem wie die Temperaturen
sich entwickeln.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Nov. 2014)

Gefüttert wird immer noch täglich 2 mal mit Saito Energy CS, sowie IT'TO Snow (beides sinkend)


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2014)

Ich bin da ganz genau der Meinung von Frank. Kann für die Fische nicht gesund sein, die in nahezu sterielen Plastikbecken ohne Bodengrund zu halten.

Ich fütter derzeit ca. 1 mal die Woche und das Futter schwimmt fast den ganzen Tag im Futterring. Die Jungs gründeln eher mal ein bischen am Grund.


----------



## der_odo (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo, 
Mein Teich ist auch eher naturnah gestaltet und keine sterile Koiwanne.
Die Koi gründeln auch den ganzen Tag, aber da der Teich erst ein paar Monate alt ist, gibt es nicht all zu viel.
Ich habe zu Herbstanfang Sink- und Schwimmfutter gefüttert, aber seitdem die Temperaturen auf 15°C gesunken sind, wird nicht mehr von der Oberfläche gefressen.

Dann behalte ich den Futterrhytmus erst mal bei und füttere dann bei sinkenden Temperaturen noch weniger und seltener.


----------



## Lord47 (21. Apr. 2015)

Ich halte es genauso, im Winter Nov.-März wird nicht gefüttert. Bei 88.000 l volumen findet sich immer was zum Fressen.
Im Okt. wird dan der Filter (gesäubert) und mit die beiden Teichpumpen abgestellt.
Ein Eisfreihalter, in ca. 30 cm Tiefe ist aber dann immer angestellt.
Wer kann mir Teichpflanzen empfehlen und wer kann mir mitteilen wo ich solche bekommen kann, die meine Koi nich fressen?


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2015)

Naja Frank, nach dem Winter ist immer vor dem Winter. 
Und vorbereiten kann man sich ja nie zu früh  

LG René 
PS die anderen Fragen können gern im entsprechenden neuen Beitrag besprochen werden.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

Wer wagt sich da bei Somme pur und 25° Frühlingstemperatur so ein Thema auszugraben

Grrrrrr Patrick


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Die Frage von Lord47 wird hier weiter verfolgt - ihr könnt diesen Thread wieder in den Kühlschrank legen


----------

